# Duluth Retriever Club



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Qualifying results:
First #21 O Martin, handler Curtis
Second #12 OH Pfister
Third #4 OH Bob Allie
Fourth #2 OH Kurt Turner
RJ #25 O Sacco Handler Davis


----------



## DORN (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone have call backs in Open?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open did not finish and has about 11 dogs to run this morning


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Way to go Kim!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> Qualifying results:
> First #21 O Martin, handler Curtis
> Second #12 OH Pfister
> Third #4 OH Bob Allie
> ...


Nice job Kim.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,6,7,19,22,25,26,30,38,42,45,49,53,57,62,68,69,70,74,76,77,78,79,86,88

26 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby call backs to the 3rd series

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14

13 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby to the last series

1,2,3,4,8,13

6 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,6,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,21,23,25,26,27,29,31,33,34,35,36,39,40,41,42,43,45,46,51,52,54,55,57

34 Total


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Just heard Peaches and Julie got a second.
WOW


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

6,10,11,13,15,16,21,27,29,33,35,36,40,41,42,51,55,57

18 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,7,30,38,53,62,68,70,74,77,79,88

12 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#13 Larry H/Danny Farmer O/Jill Finch
2nd-#2 Peaches O/H Julie Kobach
3rd-#1 Game H/ Chris Ledford O/Kip Kemp & Daniel Boyd
4th-#8 Jordy H/Wayne Curtis O/Jeffery Schilz
RJ-#3 Loner O/H Ken Neil
JAM- 4

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

6,13,15,16,21,29,33,35,36,40,41,55

12 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#62 Tippy H/Danny Farmer O/John Larken
2nd-#88 Sweet H/Dave Rorem O/Tom & Linda Bogusky (Qual for Natl Open)
3rd-#70 Tiger H/Dave Rorem O/Penny Youngblood & Terry Rotschafer
4th -#68 Crash H/Wayne Curtis O/Randy Spangler
RJ-#7

JAMS-30,38,53,74,77,79

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#6 Cooper O/H Bobby Raasch
2nd-#40 Sweet O/H Linda Bogusky (Qual for Natl Am)
3rd-#16 Mully O/H Randy Spangler
4th-#36 Rumble O/H Randy Spangler
RJ-#33 Vapor O/H Ken Neil

JAMS- 15,35,41,55

Congrats to All !!


----------

